# tivo not adjusting for March 10 daylight savings time



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

all my March 10 and March 11 to do list shows are showing the wrong time, hopefully they will fix this glitch


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tivoknucklehead said:


> all my March 10 and March 11 to do list shows are showing the wrong time, hopefully they will fix this glitch


Happened at the last time change, I don't think it is a glitch, it just corrects itself the night the time changes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tivoknucklehead said:


> all my March 10 and March 11 to do list shows are showing the wrong time, hopefully they will fix this glitch


Maybe it will be ok for you tomorrow. My guide, To Do List and SP Manager are all correct. As in 2am on 3/10 doesn't exist on the guide.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

IAC the TiVo uses UST (GMT) for recording


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

At least in the past, even if things LOOK like they will record at the wrong time, they really will record at the right time -- EXCEPT for manual recordings. (I mean literal manual time-based recordings, not you picking a SHOW out of the guide data and telling it to record.)


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

It always shows up odd. It will all be right.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The HDUI has had daylight savings display issues since the Premiere was released. However, like was said, it will not affect season passes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I wish I knew why I have no problem. Programs scheduled for 8pm Sunday are shown as 8pm Sunday. Now, if the clock doesn't change, I too will have a problem. If it's unaware of the DST move, where is my 2am guide listing?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, last time I noticed this and thought (something like) - What the heck?? 

But then it went right when the time came, so no worries.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mattack said:


> they really will record at the right time -- EXCEPT for manual recordings


my manual recordings are off by an hour, too, which leads me to believe that when the time changes, they'll be ok.

am i wrong about this???


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> my manual recordings are off by an hour, too, which leads me to believe that when the time changes, they'll be ok.
> 
> am i wrong about this???


Since the time is going to change I would guess you are ok. But keep an eye on them. I was doing manual recordings last year on my 2005 Sony and they didn't change (I think). Like I said earlier, my To Do List shows SP recordings for 8pm Sunday 3/10 are showing 8pm like they should. Also, the TiVo already knows about the time change. So adjustments should already be done.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> keep an eye on them


joe, i think i know why mine are ok. it's because they are recurring manual recordings, not one time manual recordings.

i would place a bet that's the difference, and then you and mattack would be right - any one time manual recordings scheduled before dst, but that are set to start after dst, would need to be scheduled an hour early.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I can't confirm for sure, but I sure *thought* that my manual recording for World News Now used to be wrong on my series 1s around switchover time.

(It's the only repeating manual recording I have. World News Now is only 90 minutes of fresh material a night, and airs in slightly different time slots on different days of the week, so I have a ~90 minute manual repeating recording for the time period most likely to get the whole non-rerun part of the show.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> joe, i think i know why mine are ok. it's because they are recurring manual recordings, not one time manual recordings.
> 
> i would place a bet that's the difference, and then you and mattack would be right - any one time manual recordings scheduled before dst, but that are set to start after dst, would need to be scheduled an hour early.


Let's hope it is only a display issue since I deleted a SP show which caused a recalculation. Now the 3/10 and beyond shows are one hour early. I guess we need to wait until Sunday morning to check.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

ok, i just set up a manual recording for next sunday night. i picked the "right" times for the recording, what the time will be after the change.

tivo automatically took away one hour from the times i set when i checked my to do list, so it looks like we're ok after the time moves ahead.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The only manual recordings that are affected are ones set by time and channel. If you manually record a specific program, then it is not affected.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

This is NOT the first year the clocks have changed. The Tivo know what to do.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Millionaire2K said:


> This is NOT the first year the clocks have changed


no, it's not my first rodeo, either, but it is my first dst with a tivo branded dvr.

i prefer not to leave my sunday night entertainment (following dst) to chance. at least not until i'm sure that tivo is up to the challenge. it never hurts to be a little extra observant with something new to you.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I rarely record anything late on Saturday night but the TiVo seems to do the time change correctly.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

rainwater said:


> The only manual recordings that are affected are ones set by time and channel. If you manually record a specific program, then it is not affected.


That's exactly what I said days ago.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mattack said:


> That's exactly what I said days ago.


Yes, but some people are confusing manual recordings with manual recordings by channel/time. My guess is very few people do the latter.


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

Move to Arizona and you don't have to deal with the idiotic daylight savings time.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

bshrock said:


> IAC the TiVo uses UST (GMT) for recording


This. It is a display issue only in how the Tivo handles the GMT offset before DST actually occurs. The same issues were debated back in the Fall of 2012. Everything worked out just fine.


----------

